# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box تحديثات :  Universalbox Update V.2.9.5 (Added SL3 Unlock By USB RAPIDO, RAPU & RAP3Gv4) 03-08-11

## gsm4maroc

Added SL3 unlock feature by USB. Supported platforms are RAPIDO, RAPU and RAP3Gv4 for now.Added SD repair feature by USB. Supported platforms are RAPIDO, RAPU and RAP3Gv4 for now.Added BB5 Simlock maintenance feature by USB. Supported platforms are RAPIDO, RAPU and RAP3Gv4 for now.  *>> Supported  Rapido Phones:*  C6 (RM-612)E63 (RM-437) E66 (RM-343) E71-1 (RM-346) 5250 (RM-684) 5230-1b (RM-593) 5230-1b (RM-594) 5230 (RM-588) 5530 (RM-504) 5730s (RM-465) 5800d-1 (RM-356) 6120C (RM-243) 6760s (RM-573) 6790s (RM-492) N97-1 (RM-505) N97-3 (RM-506)  N97-4 (RM-507) N86 (RM-484/485) N97mini (RM-555) X6 (RM-551/559) *
>> Supported RAPUYAMA phones*   5630 (RM-431) 5730  (RM-465) 6700 Classic (RM-470) 6700 Slide (RM-576) 6710 Navigator (RM-491) 6720 Classic(RM-424, RM-547, RM-566) 6750 Mural (RM-381) C3-01 (RM-640) C5-00 (RM-645, RM-688) C5-03 (RM-697) C6-01 (RM-601) C7-00 (RM-675) E52 (RM-469) E55 (RM-482) E5-00 (RM-632) E7-00 (RM-626) E72 (RM-529, RM-530) N8 (RM-596) X3-02 (RM-639) X5-01 (RM-627) X7-00 (RM-707) *>> Supported RAP3Gv4 phones:   *  3710a-1 (RM-509, RM-510)3711a-1 (RM-511)5330 (RM-479/478)6303ci (RM-638)7230 (RM-598/604)C2-01 (RM-721)X3-00 (RM-540)3710f (RM-509)3710a-1b (RM-510)3711a (RM-511)6303i (RM-638)X5-01 (RM-627)   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

